# Best Attachment for Cultivating?



## olwildcory723 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok I hope some of you have some input on this. I have about 5600 square feet of garden space that came with the house. It was all overgrown with weeds and grass and I'm trying to get it whipped into shape. Previous years I've used a 30" rear-tine rototiller. But it's a pain and takes forever, plus it does a lousy job of getting the weeds in the middle unless i rock it side to side as I go.

Now that I've bought a Craftstman GT18, I'm looking at attachments to help make this job easier.

I've found a Tiller, a Disc Harrow, and a Moldboard Plow. Does anyone have any input on what would be the best for my good-sized garden plot as far as killing weeds and getting the soil ready for planting each year?

Here are some links.

Tiller: Tiller for Tractors Manual Lift - Description - Accessories for garden tractors and lawn, snowblower for ATV and UTV - $1500
Disc Harrow: Farm Star Disc Harrow — 5ft. Width, Model# 940420 | Category 0 Disc Harrows + Rakes | Northern Tool + Equipment - $600
Moldboard Plow: Brinly-Hardy Moldboard Plow, Model# PP-510BH | Category 1 Blades + Scrapers | Northern Tool + Equipment - $330

I'm still not really sure what would be the best for the money, so let me know what you think.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends how rocky it is- if the soil is pretty loose/easy to dig , not rocky , then the 2nd one should work - for harder compacted soil the 3rd one should work good- only problem with the 3rd is itll need to have the large chunks knocked apart with a disc.


----------



## olwildcory723 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's not too rocky, but the previous owners of the property didn't do much with it. They tried to plant grass apparently, because it's thick with grass, but not enough to be a lawn, and of course, 50+ varieties of weeds lol.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

With that size garden I'd be considering a moldboard plow and a cultivator with 4 inch sweeps. Look for a cultivator that has removable shanks. By removing the middle shank (depending on the cultivator) sometimes a row can be straddled with the tractor and cultivate each side of a plant row when the plants are small. If row spacing is laid out for the cultivator add that shank back to cultivate between rows. Sometimes we need to adjust the garden to fit the equipment.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO, in the long run it is hard to beat a tiller for keeping a garden plot in shape.

What I'd suggest is first cut the "grass", spray with some RoundUp and give it a few days for the RoundUP to start working. Next work the ground a couple inches deep and let sit for a few days to let the roots dry out. The proceed with working the ground to 6-8 inch depth.


----------

